# FreeBSD on MacPro 5.1



## expat42451 (May 12, 2014)

Hello to the forum. This is my first post.I  used FreeBSD a number of years ago, liked it very much. I have been lurking for a bit and doing a lot of reading  and would like to thank everyone for the expertise here.

Considering purchase of a 2012 Mac Pro tower (not the trashcan)  12 core  with a pair of the 2.4G Xeons, Radeon HD 5870 graphics solution and 12 GB RAM. If I decide to purchase the machine I will use it for  personal use, doing some software development and  most importantly, using it as a testbed  to prove software for a mail server project I am involved in. 

From what I read FreeBSD should run fine on the platform-- I will be using it as the primary OS i.e. not loading Mavericks.  Curious if anyone here has run FreeBSD on this platform before and would share experiences.

Many thanks to all here and regards


Expat


----------

